# Guess the DF dog!



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They do this on another forum and it seems kind of fun. So I'll distort a picture and you guys guess. If no one gets it then I'll post another less distorted version etc. 

So who is it?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow.... it's pretty tough starting that distorted.

I see a tongue on there, I think!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't even tell if thats an actual life form LOL


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL  Yeah, Its pretty distorted


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Mia? errrmmm....


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

If its one of your dogs Laur then I'm guessing Mia.. with her tounge sticking out


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope not Mia!

Haha okay here's a less distorted version:










Help at all?


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hrm..Looks like he/she has a huge head but im such a newbie here not sure what all the dogs look like


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

nope... All I see is more pink LOL


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That's LESS distorted? LOL! My first thought was Indy the Corgi, but that can't be right


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

somethings got me thinking St. Bernard.. but that can't be right? I gotta know or I won't sleep! LOL


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

It looks like a ferret to me lol!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Darkmoon said:


> It looks liek a ferret to me lol!


Lol! That cracked me up!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

it appears to be a tri color something?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hmm no idea yet


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hawk or Kechara?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okaaaayyyy....










I almost went to bed to let you contemplate until the morning, lol.

ETA: Nope, not hawk or Kechara.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

The second thing that comes to mind is Kechara... but I don't ever remember seeing her in pink


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Bubba, Harrise's Saint Bernard?

Awesome idea Laurelin..


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

MissMutt said:


> Bubba, Harrise's Saint Bernard?
> 
> Awesome idea Laurelin..


Nope not Bubba.... 

getting closer though.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Ruben?! (sp)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

MissMutt said:


> Ruben?! (sp)


Nope....


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Buster??????


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I am thinking that thats not a tounge but I'm not really sure..

This is a very fun game, good idea for sure, hey Laur you can't go to bed! now you got us going.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

pittsabowawa said:


> Buster??????


Ding ding ding winner! 










Do you want to pick the next picture or should I just do another?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

is it on of Harrise's dogs? he puts clothes on them a lot lol...oops nvrmind


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Woo Hoo! I never win! You can pick bc I don't know how to distort stuff LOL


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Dang it! I couldn't think of the other Saint on here 

More More More!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Ding ding ding winner!
> 
> Do you want to pick the next picture or should I just do another?


Do another, but show us the undistorted version of that one first.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

trumpetjock said:


> Do another, but show us the undistorted version of that one first.


Haha cheater! Okay lemme go make a pic!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Haha cheater! Okay lemme go make a pic!


No no, I mean of the buster one. So we can see what everything in the distorted ones lines up with.

--edit.... turns out I'm slow in the head and missed the one up there..... yeah... go college education.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Dang it! I couldn't think of the other Saint on here
> 
> More More More!


LOL.. Buster's the only saint whose name I know


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Do another! (This reminds me of Who's That Pokemon?! only acutally hard! )


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> Do another! (This reminds me of Who's That Pokemon?! only acutally hard! )


LOL! Yes! 

(10char)


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> Do another! (This reminds me of Who's That Pokemon?! only acutally hard! )


OMG I seriously just LOL'd.. that brings me back to 4th grade afternoons watching tv hahaha


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay here you guys go:


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmmm... I have no idea!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Callahan? maybe?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG this is hard! I want to say Hawk jumping for something??


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

wow Um I see a lion looking up at the camera?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow I have no idea...then again I never would have gotten the last one either lol. *waits for a more detailed version*


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> OMG this is hard! I want to say Hawk jumping for something??


Omg you're too good!

But he's weaving lol












> wow Um I see a lion looking up at the camera?


Haha that cracks me up for some reason! xD


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL that was really hard!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

wow! it's crazy that those two little blue stripes turned into two big blocks! I didn't even get my own dog XD


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I never would have got that! I had no clue what the blue spot in the middle was LOL


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay here's a hard one:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Now I see a Mogwa! Tilted sideways


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

HAHAH how do you guys guess anything at ALL?!!! I fail to see a living creature in any of these distorted pictures T_T shows that I have no sense of art imagination at allll. My friend use to have one of those paintings in his room--the ones that look like nothing/random stripes but when you look long/close enough you're supposed to see a picture of an animal. Well, I knew him for 15 years and never could see anything in the painting lol..


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Kobe?......


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Kaylee? (10char)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss out in the tracking field? LOL


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

None yet... 

I'll post a second pic in a minute then I'm going on to bed.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

It could almost be Kechara, but I don't think you'd do two of Keechak's dogs in a row...

Is it Mira?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Keechak said:


> wow! it's crazy that those two little blue stripes turned into two big blocks! I didn't even get my own dog XD


That's how I thought hawk lol! I remembered he had a bit of blue around his head and his legs were tan and white socks.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay one more hint:










Whoever gets this one right can find the next picture. You can just pm me it and I can distort it. That way it's not just me picking the dogs.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Why's that dog so darned colorful?!?! I'll guess later. I think it's a Rottie or GSD or Dobe. Hmm...not strauss...Redyre's dog?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I keep seeing a horse :-/


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Donatello? (wow they haven't been here in a while)


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> I keep seeing a horse :-/


Me too Pittsa..me too...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

pittsabowawa said:


> I keep seeing a horse :-/


Hahaha, it's not a horse.

night guys.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I see two dogs? A JRT? Haha, I don't think it's Cadence.. Hmm... this is harddddddd


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

ugh.. I give up.. I have an 8:30am class. I'll check back with y'all tomorrow to see if anyone figures it out.. I need to start spending more time in the pics forum LOL


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe Redyre's Gracie?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Mitchell & Matrix??...these are REALLY hard!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

is it Brads Shikoku?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This one is pretty hard.

Here's another:

Okay I really got to go to bed lol.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

it looks like a GSD or a belgian malinois (sp)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I see a Shikoku or Shiba! Akira maybe?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I still see a running rottie O_O


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OH oh oh!! darn it's right at the tip of my tounge!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Probably way off, but Ronin?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Upendi?
Jasper?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Strauss???


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Or maybe it's Bandit...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ya Upendi thats what I was thinking!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

MissMutt said:


> Upendi?
> Jasper?


You win! It's Upendi! 

Can you pm me a pic? (lol I'm tired of digging through the pic forum)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it BROM??


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Woohoo!

Yeah I think I'll try my hand at a distortion first and if not I'll PM you lol.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

OH DARN! That was hard!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

MissMutt said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Yeah I think I'll try my hand at a distortion first and if not I'll PM you lol.


That would be even better! (then I can guess too )


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You know, you're failing at goingto bed


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Xeph said:


> You know, you're failing at goingto bed


I noticed.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Got one, and currently distorting


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Here you are...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I see dead people.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That is CRUEL!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Better make it quick.. I've really got to get to bed too.. first day of classes tomorrow x.x


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh man... What program did you use? lol

Ummm.... Strauss?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Looks like PSP, Laur.

And Kudos to you if you can see my Moose in that mess! LOL!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Photobucket. I tried my hand at GIMP but I am just so image challenged that I saw the "pixellate" button on Photobucket and was like.. yeah, this works.

No, not Strauss.. I'll give it a couple more minutes then make it a little easier..


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I see Binkalette's Zoey...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oooh did not know photobucket did that!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Me either, until now 

Here.. I hope this doesn't make it too easy


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

One of the Shikoku?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Not even close


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Rose? (10char)


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

No, not Rose, but you're beginning to get close to the correct size


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

...Is it Nia and her tennis ball?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Corona?

Lol it's funny when you're making them they seem so obvious but now looking at yours it's HARD!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Who is Rose??
That looks like Cadence for some reason... lol..


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Nope, not Nia! Not a Papillon.

Not Corona either.

Go just a few pounds bigger..


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

corona? (10char)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lucidity said:


> Who is Rose??
> That looks like Cadence for some reason... lol..


Rose is one of my crew.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Elsa?

messagetooshort


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Rose is one of my crew.


Oh!! They meant Your rose! Lol... I totally overlooked that.

Hmm.. is that the Feist pup? I forget his name...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Not the Feist..

to me this makes it look obvious, but who knows lol


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Kuuuuuuma? It is him! In his chippendales costume!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You got it Raegan!

It's Kuma.










You can do the next one, I've really got to get the sleep lol. This was fun! Keep it around 'til tomorrow so I can play again.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Dang it...I'm ALWAYS wrong!!! LOL...who's next?!?! LOL


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

yep I agree with Kuma


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Reagan are you making the next?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Raegen do you want to do one? I have one ready otherwise.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I realized as I was posting "Crap, so much for ME going to bed"


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Ummm..Nubs?

I clearly need to spend more time in the picture forum because I am really out of date on latest pictures and many of the newer folks' dogs...


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

wow that looks like a parrot hahahha


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Webster????


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I see a German Shepherd


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Actually looks like a stegosaurus to me.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Radomly is that my Kowalski?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Tuffy the bulldog?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

i think we need another picture! this colour doesn't help at all.. haha it looks like paint!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Shaina is kind of on the right track...

I see a crab, personally. Let's see if this helps:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it Bello??


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Trent? ..looks like a GSD either way!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Rebel? tooshort


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Either that's a really old pic or it's from someone who lives in a warm enough area to still have wading-water this time of year lol


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

lol! i agree with GSD... but there's so many GSDs on DF lol


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Strauss or Delphi maybe?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

It is not a current pic, that'd be too easy! The dog is definately not in a place that has wading water this time of year.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ummmm.... shoot I can't remember the name! It's right no the tip of my tongue...


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Jake??????


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Cain/Abel?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

It is Jake! I didn't want to do another snow pic so I had to go digging.  Are you doing the next one?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Can you post the original? I can't remember who Jake is *ashamed*


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I see Kuma??

(Oh goodness, I'm SO totally late, disregard this post, lol!)


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Brom maybe??


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh dur!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Cain/Abel?


That was my guess but I didn't see a tail...


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

This may be too easy but it's late so here ya go!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay I've got one.. 
----

edit: NVM.. I'll wait for the Corgi's 




Mina? No.. nevermind that doesn't look like Mina at all..


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this one Brom?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

That's gotta be Brom or Strauss!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

trent? thats the only other one i can think of


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Can you post the original? I can't remember who Jake is *ashamed*


Jake is mine, haha  Kind of surprised to see him up here! Figured it'd be the more 'well known' dogs. 

Hmm... the current pic looks like a Dobe to me...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought maybe a Dobie...or maybe Trent?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

ShadowSky said:


> Jake is mine, haha  Kind of surprised to see him up here! Figured it'd be the more 'well known' dogs.
> 
> Hmm... the current pic looks like a Dobe to me...


LOL now it seems ironic that someone made the comment about how Jake lives somewhere where it's warm enough to be in streams at this time of the year... and your location is Alaska.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Hunter? Kaylee? hrmmmm...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think that's Trent. That picture is too dark for Strauss I think


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

You're on the right track...I went digging for this one


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it Spirit?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, this is so much fun! It is too bad I went to bed so early last night 

I thought that the dog looked like a schnauzer but then I looked at it again and now I think it looks like a dobe... I don't know! 

(I think it is sweet that so many people guessed my boy! )


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey, I've seen that dog. It's Molly at 2 a.m.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

RonE said:


> Hey, I've seen that dog. It's Molly at 2 a.m.



LOL! Nice one Ron!

As for the dog, Webster!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I see a Dobe.. But the only person who I know with Dobes is Sizzle but I don't remember any of her dog's names (Ronin and Kaylee??? I think).. Or PMs Cyrus if its a old pic???


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought I remembered a grey colour dobe. I don't know the name of the colour? Fawn? I don't know the dog's name though.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

From the light background, I'm guessing it's a pic of Bailey?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it Callahan as a puppy?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

It really looks like a GDS to me, but we're running out of names, lol! What about Delphi?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm going to guess Trent


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I see a GSD too... can't think of any more GSDs that haven't been mentioned though.

For the last one I couldn't remember Jake's name. I was going to guess that bobtailed dog that lives in Alaska lol.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

O wow this is hard! I know it can't be Bayne.... I have no idea! LOL

ETA: I can't remember their names but is it one of Lizalots or SMoore's dogs? Found their names... I'll guess I'll go with Pandora first.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Scooby-Doo? =\


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Atka maybe?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Way to keep us hanging!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww man.. we still don't know yet?


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Any clues????


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's another clue!








This dog lives out west...


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

looks like a boxer to me now

edit.. take that back.. Def GSD? Or something that looks really GSDish


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Jaia or B'saia


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

You got it, Miss Mutt! It's Jaia!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Woohoo!!!

*distorts*


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Who owns her? I need to start going through the pic archives :-/


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's my distortion..

(what program are you guys using to get that stained glass tile effect??)


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

That looks like Bello to me?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah it was Bello. I had a feeling that'd be too easy :/ 

Your turn Pitts!

ETA CorgiKarma what program did you use?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Who owns her? I need to start going through the pic archives :-/


FourIsCompany


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Yeah it was Bello. I had a feeling that'd be too easy :/
> 
> Your turn Pitts!
> 
> ETA CorgiKarma what program did you use?


Photoshop, the "crystalize" effect.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok.. I'm gonna try to do it myself this time.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

CorgiKarma said:


> Photoshop, the "crystalize" effect.


Where is that located? I like that better than the stained glass.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

CorgiKarma said:


> Photoshop, the "crystalize" effect.


OK, cool, I think I just found a similar tool in GIMP that I'll use next time instead of the Photobucket tool. Thanks


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok.. I hope I did this right.. I had to go through Photobucket bc its all I have on my computer.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Ronin?

(10 char)


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I was going to say Ronin too.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Darn.. and I thought I'd made it hard :-/ LOL

IM wins.. Heres Ronin


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Yay!! *gone to look for a picture*


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Aw, Kuma got his picture in here! Man these are hard, I didn't even recognize my own dog until the third picture, lol.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL Km.. I saw the "tuxedo" and knew it was Kuma.. not all the dogs on DF are so debonair


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Here it is


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I thinks thats Bella in her snuggie


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

You are good!!  I thought that it would be too easy 

Here is the pretty girlie


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I would know that face anywhere LOL.. plus I think Im the only DFer crazy enough to buy a snuggie  

K.. going to look for a pic.. and this time I'm gonna make it hard LOL


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok.. I tried to make it harder.. Its probably not though LOL


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay who has a purple dog? lol!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ronin (10char)

Edit Whoops WAY late


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL.. you were right Keechak.. I think I accidentally deleted the pic of Photobucket so its not showing up any more :-?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm.. I dunno who but it looks like they are doing agility or something.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Either that or in a pool...


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it Marge??


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Ding Ding Ding.. Blizzard gets it!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

She's the only dog I know who has a purple lead. I'm off to distort a pic...


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

This is fun.. thanks Laur! I wish I didn't have to go to class right now


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Hope this isn't too easy...









Pitts, what time is it there? It's 9:00 pm here.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Here it is 2:06pm.. I have one more class from 2:30-3:45. Then I'm done for the week! 

BTW I have no CLUE who that is


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

My first guess is an Airdale but I don't know if we have any here...

(It is 3:30 here. Gotta love Newfoundland time  The only time zone that is 1/2 hour off)


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Dexter maybe? Hmm...


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

You guys are crazy! How can you see anything??


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Man... I have no idea who any of these dogs are  I think I haven't been here long enough. it's 11.10am here btw...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it Brom?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Haha I TOTALLY knew that was my Margie when I saw the green bench 

As for this one... it looks like Winnie the Pooh LOL. I'll go with Nia??


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

What the heck is that?! A teddy gram?!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It does look like Winnie the pooh!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Maybe we need it to be a _little_ easier!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Lol Reagan. Looks like a lion teddy gram to me.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

What a fun game. This one looks like Tigger.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Nubs maybe?? Boy this is tough


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Rebel? (10char)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Are you kidding? It looks like a stain glass window to me! lol


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope, it isn'r nia, Brom, Rebel, Dexter, Nubs, tigger or Winnie the Pooh either

Clue- This dog is a mixbreed.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

It looks like a bear taking a walk on the beach. =[ I am not good at this.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kim? Webster?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah I'll say Kim too


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Kim? Webster?


Yep, it's Kim! Your turn Keechak.









All you people who just see stained glass, I felt like that at first too, lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

oK let me dig something up!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OK Here we go!

Clue one!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

JohnnyBandit's Merlin?


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Blizzard said:


> Yep, it's Kim! Your turn Keechak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness she is so cute!! lol she looks kinda like Ava =D


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Jett?

Maybe.... (I have no clue)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

not Jet or Merlin


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Hallie? (10 characters)


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I feel like I'm with a psychiatrist and they are holding up ink blobs asking what I see!!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

SupaSweet777 said:


> I feel like I'm with a psychiatrist and they are holding up ink blobs asking what I see!!


lol! I totally agree!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

RNTCG you got it! it's Hallie!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I see a Beagle.. it's not Hallie?

Edit nvm I was too late lol


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> I see a Beagle.. it's not Hallie?
> 
> Edit nvm I was too late lol


YAY! Off to dig up a picture, BRB...


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

I have no idea how you guys are seeing this stuff. Some of the comments are HILARIOUS though -- I needed a good laugh today, so thanks!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> I have no idea how you guys are seeing this stuff.


Ditto. I did recognize Kuma, and once someone mentioned Hallie, I could see her in the image. Oh, and I did spot the GSD in Jaia. But most of the time the identity eludes me. And sometimes it really, really eludes me. LOL.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thracian said:


> Ditto. I did recognize Kuma, and once someone mentioned Hallie, I could see her in the image. Oh, and I did spot the GSD in Jaia. But most of the time the identity eludes me. And sometimes it really, really eludes me. LOL.


I think it's easier to guess who if people have actually seen the photo before in the past.. lol. Time to go and stalk the pictures forum!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I think this is going to be too easy but my image software wouldn't let me make the tiles any bigger


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I think that's Belle/Bella, Makeshift's toy poodle?


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah! I know who it is! I just can't think of the name! But I've seen that picture. This is frustrating!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I see a crystallized lake....


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Where is that located? I like that better than the stained glass.


Adobe PhotoDeluxe. It's under the special effects, the "Art" tab, click "Impression" then "crystalize"


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that Zoey?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Locke said:


> I think that's Belle/Bella, Makeshift's toy poodle?


Yup!










lol, I'm glad I stumped someone Xeph!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmm. I was thinking Zoey as well, but yep, that's Belle. 

Is anyone else worried that someone will post a picture of their dog and they won't recognize it? LOL.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

This shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ok, this time I'm pretty sure it's Strauss...I think...I don't know my own dog when he's blurry!



> Is anyone else worried that someone will post a picture of their dog and they won't recognize it? LOL.


Read above.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Ok, this time I'm pretty sure it's Strauss...I think...I don't know my own dog when he's blurry!
> 
> 
> Read above.


ROFL! You just made my day Xeph!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

haha Don't panic Xeph! It's not Strauss!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

There's a dog in that brown mess?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> haha Don't panic Xeph! It's not Strauss!


HAHAHAHA!



> ROFL! You just made my day Xeph!


What's a day without laughter, right?

My feeling is guess that anything with a hint of black and tan that has a white background is Strauss in the snow.

I'm bound to get it right sometime.

BTW, I'm pretty amazed so many people keep guessing Delphi for the GSDs! She became pretty well known in the short time I had her 



> There's a dog in that brown mess?


*ROFL!!* Glad Strauss isn't that brown mess! Kinda reminiscent to something I stepped in the other day...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe it's Bandit?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Not Bandit, and yes, there is a dog in the brown mess. A very good looking dog!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I see a pretty butterfly doctor!!!!!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Bello maybe? or Ken the Shikoku?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Binkalette said:


> Ken the Shikoku?


VERY VERY VERY close


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Beau? Nard? 

Fun thread!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Is it akira?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Locke said:


> VERY VERY VERY close


Hah, never mind my guess, then! LOL


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm thinking Sizzle's dogs?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Locke said:


> VERY VERY VERY close


Crap.. what are his other dogs named?!


Ah! Ahi! Loa?!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Binkalette said:


> Ahi!


Ding Ding Ding!
Your turn!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Locke said:


> Ding Ding Ding!
> Your turn!


Yes!! 


Okay.. here we go:










I hope it's not too easy..


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I see two tongues and two noses...


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Buster????


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I see mountains. 

(I was surprised to see Upendi earlier, I didn't recognize her until the last one. )


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Locke said:


> Buster????


Nope, not buster. Smaller than buster. 

EDIT: lemme know if your all ready for the next 'less distorted' pic..


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Is it Mia?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Locke said:


> Is it Mia?


Nope, not Mia.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it Nia?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

wow.. I really have no clue who that is.. not even a guess


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay I'll post the next less distorted:










My husband got the one after this and he doesn't know the DF dogs.. so I bet someone on here can get this one.  If not, the next one for sure.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I just can't pick a dog out of that picture at all!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> I just can't pick a dog out of that picture at all!


Hint: the picture is from the side


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

still not able to pick it out


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Huh . . . I was right about the side view, but I'm still not sure about the identity. Thinking . . .


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

I thought I did enough recreational drugs back in the day to be good at this stuff. Apparently not.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it your Maggie?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Is it your Maggie?


Nope, none of mine..


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm seein a Schnauzer...... But for some dumb reason im at a damn losss for a name =[
Orrr...... Wait is it Rocky ???

I'm no good at this=[ all i see is gray.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Mia? Remy? Roxy? XD


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

How about Chloe?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Callahan????


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, here's the next one


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Nessa's Bingo? 

I can't believe I missed Hallie being on here! Honestly I couldn't have guessed my own dog though


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm still not seeing a dog LOL.. I don't know what I see


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Bailey? The shape looks vaguely corgi-like.

I'm a bit discouraged that your husband, who doesn't frequent the forums, got it at this point.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, I recognize that picture!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Icesis! I think


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> Icesis! I think


Who is not corgi-like at all, so if you're right, I'm really off. LOL.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it Icesis?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Icesis! I think


DING DING DING!!! 










Your turn!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Yay! Lol!










Tell me when y'all need a hint


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Dang it, I would have got that one but I got on here too late!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Aslan! (too short)


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I think thats a pug


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Is that Jonas, TWAB's dox?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Or CorgiKarma's Bailey?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm getting a yorkie vibe from it. Is it Sam the yorkie?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm guessing Nubs.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I...... For some strange reason.... See Rose.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Corona? lol I dunno..


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it Nubs? Or Aslan...maybe...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I like the Chi suggestion.. since Covertune said 1 of her dogs, I'll say the other.. is it Aria?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Nope, nobody's gotten it yet  In a few more guesses I'll put up an easier version


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ummmm is it Blake?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Not Blake!

New picture, hope it's a little easier!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oooh! I think it's a bulldog! I'm going with Jhazmyn?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Now it just looks like a lioness to me...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it Nia?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Uhmmm.... a leopard?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it Tuffy the bulldog?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I see a brown cow with a white star on its forhead.. any chance I'm right?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

pittsabowawa said:


> I see a brown cow with a white star on its forhead.. any chance I'm right?


It'd be hilarious if someone did one that wasn't a dog.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

oh that'd be horrible.. and so funny!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I would love to keep playing but I have to go watch Grey's Anatomy!!! be back in an hour!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Laurelin got it I think! It's Nia trying to jump at my tennis ball I believe.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If I got it right someone else can go. I'm going to go work on some calc homework. (blegh)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Is it Nia?


Yep, you got it


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nargle said:


> Yep, you got it


Haha, someone said it looked like a lion and all I thought was 'All I can see is a brown butterfly' then it dawned on me, lol!

Someone else make one. I wish I could now but I have to get some work done.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll do one!!

Sorry guys, no photoshop on this computer and I'm at school LOL. Here's a photobucket one.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Teagan? (10char)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol hey I was close on the last one, i guessed A pap...... Just not the RIGHT pap


Uh uh uh! Its white so ill just throw Iorek out there! Haha..... Did i spell his name right? D=


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Jare said:


> Lol hey I was close on the last one, i guessed A pap...... Just not the RIGHT pap
> 
> 
> Uh uh uh! Its white so ill just throw Iorek out there! Haha..... Did i spell his name right? D=


Hey that was quick! You got it right! It was Iorek!! Next time I'll pick something harder!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Since no one is posting a new one..I'll try one more.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Akira? (10char)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope! (10char)


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Callahan? Probably not, that'd be too easy huh...


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Its Moo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Locke said:


> Its Moo!!!!!!!!!!


HOW DID YOU KNOOOOW???  I'm amazed!

I adore this picture by the way!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Hey that was quick! You got it right! It was Iorek!! Next time I'll pick something harder!


Ack! Sorry i wasnt posting! Its okay im glad someone else went i'm on my iphone for the next few days cause my lap top took a poo
so if i get it right ever again somone go ahead and make a new picture because i dont think i can over my iphone  but i cant stop guessing thos is fun!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> HOW DID YOU KNOOOOW???  I'm amazed!
> 
> I adore this picture by the way!


I only knew because I also ADORE that picture. Ok, new picture.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> HOW DID YOU KNOOOOW???  I'm amazed!
> 
> I adore this picture by the way!



OMG that is such a cute pic!!! But then again every pic I've seen of Moo is just too cute for words


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Milton the Rottie?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm going to guess Grace the Rottie


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Hallie said:


> Milton the Rottie?


Nope, but on the right track.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> I'm going to guess Grace the Rottie


We have a winner! That was too easy


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Penny? (10chara)

EDIT:haha missed Locke's reply.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

k..lemme go find a good one


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Here ya go:


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I think I see a white poodle... is it Mitchell?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it a cow????


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

not Mitchell.. or a cow LOL


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Frankie maybe?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Callahan? =sss I dunno!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Jare said:


> Callahan? =sss I dunno!


Winner!!!

Here's the handsome boy


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Lol I wasn't even remotely close!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think this whole thread is just one giant PUNK and you guys are just throwing out random dog names! Ok, I did see Kuma and Jaia, but the rest? No way -- I think they're all just the same picture of someone's toe and you're all pretending they're DF photos. 

But I'll play....Iorek?

EDIT: Fail!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Winner!!!
> 
> Here's the handsome boy


Lol WHOA! I saw that different than it actually was! All i was doing was throwing out the name of a giant gray dog! Lol okay someone else go sine i cant!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

K.. I've got another..


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

My, that's a lot of red!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Is it Spirit?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

not spirit.. who is that btw?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

The dog from that "me & My Dog Spirit are homeless & on the road" thread. Shes a Pit, & rides alongside in a motorcycle cart. I think the cart is red, & has a big yellow sticker on it


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

oh yeah.. I've only seen a few pics of her. But its not her.. and its not a motorcycle


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

There's also Spirit the long coated GSD pup...I forget who the DF'er is though :S


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ Thats the spirit I was thinking of.. isn't he/she Foyerhawk's dog?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm going to bed pretty soon so I thought I'd speed up the process..

heres a cleaner version..


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it Uallis?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I feel like that's someone's St. Bernard since Spirit the GSD is mainly black!

I can't remember the other St. Bernards' names at the moment though! It slipped my mind.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Is it Uallis?


Nargle got it 

I just randomly clicked a thread and thought this was such a cute photo


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh I think it is Uallis!
...ignore this...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Otis????

.....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I fail....

(sorry the .... are to lengthen the posts)


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Darn it, i was gonna guess Uallis, then I looked again and thought 'nah, i can't tell'


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol, this game is so fun  










I personally think this one is tough, lol!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm...the one purple spot is interesting...lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Jazz?.......


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe Willow? We already did Iorek right? lol


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Are you sure that's a dog?????


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Summer?? Or maybe Buster


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I told you this one was hard, lol!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Ummm the purple went away! What are you trying to pull, hm???


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm seeing coonhound...


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it Bubba?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Ummm the purple went away! What are you trying to pull, hm???


Photoshop did it, I swear, lol! 

Nobody's got it so far!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Do we have any coonhounds?!?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Photoshop did it, I swear, lol!


Uh huh.....sureeeee


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Do we have any coonhounds?!?


I'll give you a hint, it's not a coonhound lol!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

It's either a corgi or a papillon...lol..


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Reina?...stupid character limit


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Starfish Saving's Irish Setter?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Sizzle's Ada?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh! I think I know this one! What is his name!?!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I think it's Basil!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, this is the clearest that Photoshop would allow me to get, I don't know if it helps any, lol!










Nobody's gotten it yet!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Shippo? (10 char)


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Nevermind...we got a new pic ...this one is hard!! I was thinking Ada too...shucks


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Fall leaves.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I picked it because it just seemed like it would be weird all pixelated, lol! 

LOL, No Laurelin


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss (I'm being true to my word...I see black tan and white..must be a GSD in the snow, even though he owns nothing purple xD)!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not on nearly enough drugs to be doing this thing.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nargle said:


> LOL, No Laurelin


Darn..........


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Have I mentioned how much I SUCK at this game!!!!






But it is fun!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it Basil?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

one of Briteday's Paps?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

RBark said:


> I'm not on nearly enough drugs to be doing this thing.


Well hurry up and get some!!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Summer? Or Nard?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Squeeker's (?) brittany? (What's the name?)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Puddles? I don't know who owns her, I don't actually know anyone's user name, I just go by avatar and dogs. (It is SO much easier to keep track of people through avatar changes when their dogs stay the same!)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Here, I blurred it instead of pixelating it, so hopefully this will be easier, lol!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Nargle said:


> Here, I blurred it instead of pixelating it, so hopefully this will be easier, lol!


Kim............


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Kim? (10char)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

A furry armadillo?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

something about the shape looks almost huskyish to me after staring at it for a while...what's his name....Koozie?

nevermind...hmmm


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it is a guinea pig!!!!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Definitely Kim. I know my Queen from anywhere. Nary a blur or pixelization can hide her from me!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

RBark said:


> Kim............


Yep, you got it 










EDIT: Hey, you beat me posting the actual picture, LOL!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

nvrmind..i suck at this lol..


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL yeah that's Kim launching across a log in the woods


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> Definitely Kim. I know my Queen from anywhere. Nary a blur or pixelization can hide her from me!


Um what were you just saying about drugs?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Um what were you just saying about drugs?


Since I won does that mean I get to keep her????

Making a picture thingy now... in a minute


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Um what were you just saying about drugs?


lol I was going to say R must've gotten into his stash.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Um what were you just saying about drugs?


Priceless....my fav. post of the day(ok..I KNOW its early still)!! LOL


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm too new to know most of these guys well enough to recognize them in distorted images, but I love trying to figure out what the pictures are.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just took some benedryl.....so in about an hour these images are gonna be freakin' hilarious to me!!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Elsa? (10char)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Those colors...they look....Mina...ish ...

(I'm talking about the gray NOT the rainbow around it lol)


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

O-for heavens sake!!!...I would never be able to guess this if my life depended on it!! LOL


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Whoa, this one's trippy.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I didn't know they made rainbow dogs!!!!! I want one!!!!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Jare said:


> Those colors...they look....Mina...ish ...
> 
> (I'm talking about the gray NOT the rainbow around it lol)



LOL that's what I thought.

I'm going to guess....cheese nose. Shaina's flat coat pup.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

upendi'smommy said:


> LOL that's what I thought.
> 
> I'm going to guess....cheese nose. Shaina's flat coat pup.


Geez, was hoping it'd go on a little longer


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry. 

I'll dig something up and post it. Just give me a minute.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Here ya go.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang.....


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Keechaks Jack?


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Reina? I think I see the whole dog...I may be losing my mind though..


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmm....maybe one of Keechak's aussies?

Edit-Opps, Missmutt guessed that already.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

No one got it yet.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

upendi'smommy said:


> No one got it yet.


Think I'll wait for a hint? Lol.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Summer maybe?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Binkalette said:


> Summer maybe?


Getting closer.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Nard?..........


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Nard??????


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

YES! An adorable baby Nard.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

It's a pap!
Thats totally a Papillon ....

Nard?....Beau...?

Basil? 


EDIT: DARN! I was late =[


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Mia? Rose? ummmm... Nia?

Gizmo!?


Oh.. too late.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Rose?? I'm just throwin out names now!!

--wow I am wayyyyyy slow--


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I actually got one! But um....I don't think I have anything that can distort images.  You want to make the next Corgi?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll pass if someone else wants to go!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll make one! One sec lemme go find one.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

CorgiKarma said:


> I'll pass if someone else wants to go!


I'm part retarded and don't know how to do that!!!!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, Bink will make one. Lol.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

For you without the software, someone said earlier that Photobucket's editor has the capability to distort the pics.  So you would get all-in-one photo hosting and distortion software, woot!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay here we go


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Willow?????


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't see that option on photobucket.....am I just really that slow or is it the benedryl???


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

StarfishSaving said:


> For you without the software, someone said earlier that Photobucket's editor has the capability to distort the pics.  So you would get all-in-one photo hosting and distortion software, woot!


Ah, ok! Thanks.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

CorgiKarma said:


> Willow?????


That was WAY to fast! LOL.. you win.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm...I was gonna say Willow as well....well I have to go to bed, so it will give me time to think about it lol

Edit-It WAS Willow! Lol. Damn Corgi XD Got skillz


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

DARN! You guys beat me! I finally got my laptop working so If i get one right I can make a picture...THEN I start getting them wrong hahaha figures


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

SupaSweet777 said:


> I don't see that option on photobucket.....am I just really that slow or is it the benedryl???


Click on a picture, and then lick edit, then click effects and slide the thing until you get the PIXELS Option

UHH I meant CLICK...not lick...


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't even recognize some of these shapes as dogs. Geez. lol

"Okay, that must be an eye..." and it's a nose, or foot, or not part of a dog at all.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Jare said:


> Click on a picture, and then lick edit, then click effects and slide the thing until you get the PIXELS Option
> 
> UHH I meant CLICK...not lick...


And here I was about to lick my screen!!

And thanks.....now I'm not AS retarded!!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Haha thanks K9...Jare you can take my turn. The one I found looks hard and I may not be back till late tomorrow...that would be cruel!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Uhhh, who's turn is it now?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

MINE! here you go


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bailey????


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

SupaSweet777 said:


> Bailey????


Not Bailey


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Nubs??????


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> Nubs??????



Nope! lol not Nubs!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Buck??????


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol nope, I'll give a hint if no one gets it in a little bit


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Hint please!!

What are you guys doing up at this time of the night, lol?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

it's only 11pm here  and it's 9pm in Alaska, I think.

I hate this thread. I keep trying to guess but nothing ever comes to mind  HINT?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> Hint please!!
> 
> What are you guys doing up at this time of the night, lol?



lol its only 10:04 here


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hallie? (10char)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Hallie? (10char)


Nope, its not Hallie, and If I'm not mistaken I think someone did her not too far back.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It could be Brom? Although I think someone did him as well?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it Aria?? or Corona?? I'm seeing a chihuahua.....of course that could be the benedryl!!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah-ha! We're getting warmer


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh might be Aria since she has that white chest.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Oh might be Aria since she has that white chest.


Nope it isn't Aria!

Heres a LITTLE BIT MORE! of a hint..


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Peanut????

Edit- just remembered Peanut is darker


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha now you all just gotta keep guessing that about as hinty as you can get without showing the real photo


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Show more!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> Show more!



Haha FINE! But now it's just gonna give it away


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

I can see the photo properly now, but I don't know who this dog is

The only chihuahuas I know are Aria, Corona, Peanut and misty.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Butch? (10ch)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Hallie said:


> Butch? (10ch)


Very good very good 

Your turn!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay 

You can post one for me, I'm off to bed


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't keep us waiting too long, Jare


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol sorry guys! I got off right after the last one was guess right, and didn't see I should have made a new pic, Good thing I checked my email before bed! I'll post this then I'm off to bed, but I'll be back in about 4 hours when I let out Aija, so if any of you guess right the thread isn't held up.











Night


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Too hard! Can you make it a bit easier?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Miiiiiiia?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

One of Harrise's pack?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think this last one is Curbs dog Elsa.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Nope  no one has gotten it yet.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What is the grey standard schnauzer's name?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha nope, thats not a schnauzer tell me when you guys would like a hint.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it MoonStr80s Schnauzer? I can't remember his name


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hint Hint Hint!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's your hinnnt!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Black dog....but its not Marge...


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

It's Mira!!!!! AKA Princess Cheeseface!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I didn't know Cheeseface had a pack.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Locke said:


> I didn't know Cheeseface had a pack.


lol I have no clue, only other black dog I know on this site lol


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Noooooope


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Poca? Loki?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Is it one of Brad's dogs? Kona?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I say Kona too..


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it Nekomi's Loki?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Nope, still no correct guesses! In a few minutes I'll see if I can get it less distorted without COMPLETELY giving it up!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks familiar but I still can't get it....easier please?


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I can't see anything in any of the pictures, LOL!! This game is a lot of fun, but I must be too old for it. Is this a "anyone over 30 need not apply" game??


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Angie's Bella said:


> I can't see anything in any of the pictures, LOL!! This game is a lot of fun, but I must be too old for it. Is this a "anyone over 30 need not apply" game??


Nope, I'm only 24, and I haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

And I'm 20, and haven't gotten one yet..

I'm gunna take a guess, and say Harleigh? (that is her black dog, right? rebel is the pittie?)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol okay, here, you guys are probably gonna get it now


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

ugh! I know who that is but can't think of the name!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I've been lurking around this thread for awhile, and it is sooooomuch fun. Sad thing is, I'm pretty new and don't know the dogs well enough to participate, but I love to try to guess the breed/colour/size of the dogs in the pictures.

Thanks for making a boring day at work more bearable!

Edited to add I am weirded out at now being a "senior member" :S


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> ugh! I know who that is but can't think of the name!


On the tip of your tongue?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I recognize the picture, but can't place the name.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wondering who on this forum goes hiking with a large brindle dog with quite a tongue on it...


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it Eddie?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Not Eddie! 


here I'll give a different type of hint, Its a female! Haha


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Mesquite? (10char)


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Nope, I'm only 24, and I haven't gotten one yet.


Whew, lol!! I just turned 33 and didn't feel old until this thread.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Angie's Bella said:


> Whew, lol!! I just turned 33 and didn't feel old until this thread.


Well feel better, I am much older then that so compared to me, you are still a puppy.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Mesquite? (10char)


DING DING DING! Very good! Your turn!

Such a pretty girl


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Inga said:


> Well feel better, I am much older then that so compared to me, you are still a puppy.


Thanks Inga!! I haven't been called a puppy before. I have been called other female dog names though, LOL!!

BTW, I do see a black dog, maybe lad with something red on its side. Is he bleeding?? But still, I don't see enough to guess.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

YAY! My turn!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I would really love to know who here owns an entirely green dog ???? Lol!


Edit: wait i think i see some sort of boston terrier or bully breed forming.....


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

It looks merley. Beyond that I have no idea.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Mmmm.......I see a grey dog in a green field with purple eyes. Am I even close??


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Hawkeye? Or Mina?

I'm seeing a merley monster.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Not Hawk or Mina!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Any clue? This one's really hard.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> Any clue? This one's really hard.


I agree...


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

ok so i havent been able to guess a single one of these!!!

its fun trying to guess though!

...but does this remind anyone of those rorscach (sp?) ink blot tests? maybe your guesses tell you about your state of mind...hmm??? haha


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Alright I'll make it a little easier.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Even giving you a non-crystallized piece..


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it Kira? I'm seeing either a Boston or an Aussie...


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I think I'm seeing a boston?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Is it Isis's boston brother whose name I think is Bishop?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Locke said:


> Is it Isis's boston brother whose name I think is Bishop?












Yes! Your turn.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Jare said:


> Haha FINE! But now it's just gonna give it away



My Peanut is light. Just throwing that out there


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Yes! Your turn.


I KNEW I'd seen that toy before!!!!!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Yay! ok, give me a few minutes!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, next one!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

That one's hard.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like a pile of poo to me.... lol.

And gosh, this thread is making me feel old too.. and I'm 23. I used to think most of the people here were older than me but apparently i was so wrong! Lol.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

ShadowSky's Jake?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Or perhaps Bandit...


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Not Jake, not Bandit.

Let me know when you want me to make it easier


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Chloe the pug?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Chesdin possibly?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Chesdin possibly?


You got it!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That is a beautiful picture...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Are you gonna do one, Laurelin?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Haha sorry I ran off. I'm gonna go make one...

brb


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Rose? (10char)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope, not Rose!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's another hint!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks like fire to me...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Not fire.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like a pap to me, but there are so many to choose from here!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

it looks like a pair of conjoined paps to me!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Kitty? XD


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Roxy? Gizmo?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I really have no idea on this one but I am so sad I missed Iorek earlier!! As soon as I saw it I knew. Even my husband knew and he is really not good at seeing anything in these pictures, let alone dogs!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Basil? 10ch


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Is it like...Summer and Mia in a big ball?! Hahaha I am NOT seeing a defined dog here


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

come on Laur give us another!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Mia? Basil?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

It's got to be a Pap...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry, went to get dinner! here's one more:


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Summer?

(too short)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Beau? Gizmo??!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep! Someone sort of guessed that (Summer and Mia) but yep it's just my Summer. 










I cheated lol. I actually just landed on my picture thread and hoped no one would think I'd post my own dog lol!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Waaaahoooo!! Does that mean I get to make a picture again? I don't remember who guessed Summer and Mia?

Hope I am not jumping the gun. Here is my picture


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> Waaaahoooo!! Does that mean I get to make a picture again? I don't remember who guessed Summer and Mia?
> 
> Hope I am not jumping the gun. Here is my picture


Haha it was me but thats totally fine, I've already made two  

And I'm pretty darn sure thats Jasper.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Strauss? Bandit?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Man, I SUCK! Haha! I am really bad at getting a confusing one.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> Man, I SUCK! Haha! I am really bad at getting a confusing one.


Haha no you don't suck! The reason I knew that is becuase I thought about using that exact picture  lol I was like HEY! I know that! but I'll go make a new one real quick.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Here you guys go!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I would never have guessed him. Boy, I am the suck at this...lol


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Is it Valentino!?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> Is it Valentino!?



GOOD JOB!
Lol did the blue give it away?


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

More like the image url gave it away...


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I would recognize that blue anywhere! I am actually at dinner, using my phone, so, could you post your 2nd picture Jare?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

harrise said:


> More like the image url gave it away...


I'm sorry, I wasn't aware people would be looking at the URL. I figured they would look at the picture and join in on the fun of guessing.



yappypappymom said:


> I would recognize that blue anywhere! I am actually at dinner, using my phone, so, could you post your 2nd picture Jare?


Lol maybe someone else should go, I've already done a couple, so someone else can make a picture and I'll go dig for some ones for future posts that I actually guess correctly.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll make one.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Ronin? I see brown and rust..


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

You got it.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Woohoo! Let me find one.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

did we already do that Ronin pic?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Keechak said:


> did we already do that Ronin pic?


I think so wayyy back...but I thought it was like...edited different? I dunno haha.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I must have missed it Keechack.

And I want to know who has a blue dog.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm....I wasn't aware a member owned a giant blue smurf-like dog O_O!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I got a blue dog, but not that blue lol


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Not going to give in that easy on this one -- the last few were guessed quickly so it's time for a thinker


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Nobody? Really? Ok.. a couple of clues..


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Turtle? Maybe?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahhhhh marge


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah.. didnt feel like digging through the Pic Forum lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

YAY! I was like HMMMM A black dog that does agility? WAIT *lightbulb* Marge does agility! 

Ok I'll get the next one!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OK here is the next one. I hope it's more difficult than my last one.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Why am I seeing a pig.....


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Lol, I would guess Hawk...but....idk


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Not Hawkeye or a......Pig lol


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

TWAB's Magpie? I am not seeing enough colors..but I'll got with it..


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe Roxxy?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Not Hawkeye or a......Pig lol


Haha hey, it was worth a shot


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is another clue


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Hunter?...maybe?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Is it Carsten, Milton, or Oliver?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

not Hunter, Carsten, Milton, or Oliver.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Harley? Grace?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Penny?

I'm seeing a rottie.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Not a Rottie


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Donatello?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ok here is another clue I hope this isn't too easy.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it... Jack? ...biting Hawk?


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm...I just can't see it in this one lol. Maybe im too tired.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Mina? (10char)


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe Mina?

Ah! Lol Same time as Upendi


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep Go Reagen! YOu almost got it perfect! except he's just barking at Hawk and not biting him XD


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Yep Go Reagen! YOu almost got it perfect! except he's just barking at Hawk and not biting him XD


Darn! I was so close. I guessed Hawk...should have said Jack lol


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Really? I mean, yes. That was my skill at reading blobs. Not making things up. No, not at all 

Ok, this one may be a little too easy, but here goes:


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Thats an easy one Reagan! It's Sizzle's new Corgi pup Revy!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahah, yeah. It was a little harder if I turned the pixelation all the way up, but I didn't want to lose the one blue eye square!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's another easy one I think:


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Kowalski? (sp?)


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Dunixi said:


> Kowalski? (sp?)


haha yep. Too easy...


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I recognized the harness..ok..hold on and I'll do one.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Definitely Kowalski on the beach  

EDIT haha waaayy late on that one.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

This one may be too easy


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Mitchell the poodle?


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Hallie got it! 








I knew it was too easy...bed time for me. Night all!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Why do I always guess right when I'm about to go to bed? lol whoever wants to do a pic for me is free to do so, I'm off to bed!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll make one.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm off to bed, good luck guys. I'll be back in the morning.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it a dogs head or whole body?


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it Upendi?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Everyone seems to have blue dogs!!!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I need a hint! lol


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I need a hint! lol


ditto! Me too!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to get back guys! It is a whole dog. Here's an easier one.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Still too hard?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

This one should give it away.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay who dresses their dog up in a blue skirt?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Well that's half the mystery.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey that's Mina! Sneaky sneaky


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

You got it.  Mina's first halloween.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Calllahan?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

One of Harrise's gang?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

nope nope


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Hawkeye????


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee!?!?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Cherokee!?!?


Yup lol...Mr. Handsome and Charming himself

I love this pic:


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Shaina said:


> Yup lol...Mr. Handsome and Charming himself
> 
> I love this pic:


What breed is he? I'm trying to figure out what breed Bojangles is sorta looks like your dog in the face atleast.......Some people said he was a leopard hound or something like that........ (Which I think isn't true because his head is to small....)

EDIT: Some photos in links don't wanna hijack the thread 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v639/xxgodzillaxx/bojangles.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v639/xxgodzillaxx/bojanglessanta.jpg


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

SS2010 said:


> What breed is he? I'm trying to figure out what breed Bojangles is sorta looks like your dog in the face atleast.......Some people said he was a leopard hound or something like that........


Well he's the only dog of MegaMuttMom...does that tell you anything??


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh, I thought he was your dog guess I should read the other posts!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Our best guess is that he's a coonhound, shepherd, husky, pointer, bully mix. Among other things that is LOL.


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Heh, I have no idea at all what breed Bo is but probably a mix of lots of dogs like yours. Wish I could get a pic of his face then you would see the resemblance and at least 1 breed figured out


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know how to do the picture thing, are you all waiting for me to make one? If so, help!!


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Download GIMP:

http://www.gimp.org/downloads/

Then find a dog picture off the forums and open it with gimp then go to Filters>Distort>Mosiac. make sure you save the image! 

And then you need to host it imageshack or photobucket are good websites just remember to copy the url that has







and then post the url on the forums


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I just download the pic to Photobucket and use their pixelate option


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Here we go:









I'm afraid it's too easy!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Bless Blake, Aslan


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Bless Blake, Aslan


Yep, way too easy, sorry.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

gimme some time to get one up


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry Keechak I really wanted to do one


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I see a bumble bee.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats me on a monday morning...


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Honestly, I think it's corn in poo.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL! Nope, nope and nope! Here's another one.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh I was so wrong. It's not corn. It's definitely pollen.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

This one is quite hard  Let me know when you guys need a hint!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think everyone is adding colors.....LOL I've never seen so many colored dogs before!!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I see a seahorse . . .

The yellow confuses me.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Hint please.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Uhhmm...

Oh! Oh! I know!....it's an Omelet....right?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think this might be making it too easy!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Bello?

(10 char)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

nope! (10char)


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nubs??????


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

nope not nubs!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ava???????


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope! (10char)


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

DEXTER! Right?!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

ShadowSky said:


> DEXTER! Right?!


DINGDINGDINGDING!! I miss that boy!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> DINGDINGDINGDING!! I miss that boy!


Me too  Just give me a few minutes and I'll get a pic up! I've been wanting to try this so badly XD


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm worried that this one is too easy. Here you go!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Um.....Nubs?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think I might see gsd colors.....


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

? _TOO EASY_?? Are you kidding me?? LOL..this one is making me want to get some coffee!!  *which, BTW, my wine is "disagreeing" with* tee-hee!...I have NO clue as to what this is...ummmm...a colorful dog on a beach on a sunny day?..thats all I got so far


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I KNOW! Blizzard?


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I KNOW! Blizzard?


I knew it was too easy  He's too handsome to not be recognized quickly!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I would have NEVER guessed Blizzard!! LOL  I think that was a "good one"!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

This one is quite easy!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Easy for who????? LOL


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

SupaSweet777 said:


> Easy for who????? LOL


LOL it seems like a lot of ppl are getting really good at this game! Some of the pics don't last long at all anymore!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I need to hang out in the pictures forum more...


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Is it a a monkey?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I think it looks a little like a Saint Bernard.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hehehe not monkey! And not a St bernard!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

One more.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a Papillon... Beau?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

nope!! (10char)


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm saying a Pappy as well, Summer?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope! (10char)


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Gizmo? Too short


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope!

I'm off to bed. I'll see what you guys got in the morning


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

I was thinking it was Lauelin's Mia, but not enough characters. Oh well.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Max's Mom said:


> I was thinking it was Lauelin's Mia, but not enough characters. Oh well.


We keep typing in (10 Characters) Because your post needs to be 10 Letters long, or longer or it won't post.


Nard?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Summer?(10char)


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Basil? (10ch)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OH I know who it is!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I do too!! Its Jazz


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, here's mine


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

That's Tiberius!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I know that mug anywhere!! He's asleep at my feet. Tiberius!

EDIT: Reagen beat me to it.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Ack!! I was trying to be cryptic, yet nice...HAHAHA , yes, thats the bootiful boy I chose!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Let's see how you all do with this:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ding ding ding! we have a winner! hehe I took the picture, thats how I recognize it (this belated comment is for the Jazz picture)


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Keechak said:


> ding ding ding! we have a winner! hehe I took the picture, thats how I recognize it (this belated comment is for the Jazz picture)


I know...she is such a pretty gal!!
________________
ummm...this pic kinda looks like a beagle to me...hummm


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like a big fluff of white with brown markings, which makes me think Clayton. But if so, I sure couldn't tell you which photo it is.

Must think about other white dogs . . .


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks more like a black & brown dog sitting on a white patio to me


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> Looks more like a black & brown dog sitting on a white patio to me


Well, now that you mention it . . . 

That's why I'm not good at this.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Donatello??


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Definitely Donatello


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Definitely Donatello inDeed. 










You're up Blizzard


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

aww I miss donatello.. what happend to them?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> aww I miss donatello.. what happend to them?


That's what I was wondering. I'm pretty sure his mom was saying something about starting school.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Last I knew Deege had gotten a job at a doggy daycare that Donatello could go to with them. I like to think they road off into the sunset to have a happily ever after.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

hmm.. I can't remember. I think your right though.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm busy right now- Shodowsky can take my turn.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Me? Alright.

Here ya go!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I see camouflage...who has a camo dog?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it Beau?


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Is it Beau?


Nope, not Beau


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Ruckus? (short)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nard?????????


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Deron_dog said:


> Ruckus? (short)





Laurelin said:


> Nard?????????


Not Ruckus, not Nard  

Tell me if or when you guys want a less crystallized picture.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Hallie! Too short


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Deron_dog said:


> Hallie! Too short


Nope, not Hallie either.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Drats okay I suck at this...less Pixels please?


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like a white dog outside to me...maybe in a pile of leaves..


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I know I see a white dog with a little bit of black, but I can't think of anyone...LOL

I have one if I ever win though LOL


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Deron_dog said:


> I know I see a white dog with a little bit of black, but I can't think of anyone...LOL
> 
> I have one if I ever win though LOL


If someone doesn't guess it before I go to work I'll have to just post up the picture, and you can go by default if you like. I have to go in about 15 minutes, lol


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Sure that works for me (nods) is that Ezo the little Shiba/husky puppy?


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Well folks, I gotta go. The dog was Alaskadal's Dalmation puppy Echo at 6 weeks old:










Go ahead Deron_dog


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

OKay! Here we go...lol Thanks Shadow_Sky...I'll be here for awhile so...no worries.










Good Luck!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it Brom with a soccer ball?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope its not Brom,


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

It's a moose!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it Grace?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

It is not a Moose and it is Not a Grace


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Are you sure that's an animal??


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes its an animal, a very cute one do I need to make it less Pixilated?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes please!!!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Just a totally wild guess, lol, but Kuma?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope not Kuma.....

Here's the Update Pic.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Poka? (10char)


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Nope not Kuma.....


lol, didn't really think so, but the colors sort of matched up.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope not Poka


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Everytime I look at these I see Schnauzer's. I wonder what is wrong with me?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Inga said:


> Everytime I look at these I see Schnauzer's. I wonder what is wrong with me?


That is so funny because I do too!!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL, I keep hoping to see one of my dogs, I've yet to do so LOL! But no its not a Schanauzer...I'll be back in an hour if no one's guessed I'll update the pic again!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Lupa? (10char)


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Mia? Rose? Nia?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it Jhazmyn??


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Is it Herr Drachenberg (BTW, Moose is also his nickname xD)?


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm seeing a boston terrier for some reason... I suck at these things.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope, Here's another downgrade XD...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Oh oh! Is it Cherry Hill's Aussie?! I can't remember his name!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope XD! It is not on of Cherry Hills Aussies.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

It has to be sizzledog's new corgi puppy, Revy.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

DING DING DING! That's right Hallie! Good going! That was FUN!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's mine, it's probably too easy since it's pretty clear. 








No, it's not a pug.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

First thought in my head was...."Is it a Pug" And then....I read your line....Um....Is it Corona? I think I spelled her name wrong LOL!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol No, not Corona or Aria. It's a little hard just because the dog is laying down. I don't think anyone will get it for awhile anyways so I'm off to bed, enjoy


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it Blinkalette's zoey?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Revy's been used twice now


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I think that ya'll are making the pics WAAAYYYY toooo distorted!! It shouldn't take an entire day to figure out just ONE pixel distortion....more clues would help us out ALOT...the game is fun, but, only to a certain degree...you can distort out the wah-zoo,....but, its not really "conductive" to the game...

PS....not mentioning u Hallie!!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Peanut????


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with yappypappymom, most of the pics are too distorted.
Hallie's is fine.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> I agree with yappypappymom, most of the pics are too distorted.
> Hallie's is fine.


I think the real problem with the last picture is that the poster of the picture left for the day.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Zoey? (10ch)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

that one almost looks elkhoundish to me. Rocky?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't think mine was too hard since the pixelation was pretty small, I agree that some are just way too hard and not practical. 



Michiyo-Fir said:


> Is it Blinkalette's zoey?


You got it!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Someone else can do one. I am without a computer right now.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry bout vanishing all day yesterday, wasn't supposed to and then some real life stuff came up SORRY!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hallie said:


> I didn't think mine was too hard since the pixelation was pretty small, I agree that some are just way too hard and not practical.
> 
> 
> 
> You got it!


Yay! I can recognize my own dog when she's pixilated!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i got the colors right lol....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

One of these days I'm going to guess and it'll be Strauss or Delly, LOL (or...Justin)


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

No new pic yet?????


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Probably a tough one. Will make easier after a few guesses


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

It's an invisible dog!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it Elli? (I think that's the name, sorry). Curbside's dog?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

K9companions said:


> Is it Elli? (I think that's the name, sorry). Curbside's dog?


Horrified as she might be at the bastardization of her name, it's not Elsa.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

RBark said:


> Horrified as she might be at the bastardization of her name, it's not Elsa.


I shame myself.  Sorry Elsa!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I still can't see the pic.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I still can't see the pic.


I can't either.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Weird. Trying a different host










Hopefully you can see it now


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Mina? xD I know it's a gray dog and I know Mina has a red, blue and yellow toys that we take outside. Aswell as a blue martingale. lol That would be my best guess anyways.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

that's an elkhound, a gsd or something similar...im going to guess Rocky again but this time the ears back me up.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope to both!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Trent?

Looks GSDish.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

is it Hunter?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

possibly could be Spirit...could be trent..maybe even a Husky.

hmm..


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Hallie said:


> Trent?
> 
> Looks GSDish.


That is just who I was gonna guess!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Haha, it just looks like a blob of gray and white with a bit of blue and pink thrown in... I'm no good at these games. If it is Trent, that'd be embarrassing for me!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

No to all of above. But it IS a GSD.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Justin? too short


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Delphi? I don't think she was a big fan of toys but she's the only other GSD I can think of.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

That cant be Priscilla can it?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Strauss? 

I don't know how everyone can see a dog in that picture, much less a GSD!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope, not all that. Made it easier... This is an obscure one 

Going to give it another 30 minutes before I post who it is.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL, i don't see a GSD at all. =[ I am rather lousy at this.

EDIT: now I see a GSD..just don't know the name.. =[


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Delphi? I don't think she was a big fan of toys but she's the only other GSD I can think of


Actually, she was a toy freak as long as it didn't involve tugging. Her and Strauss with that *freaking Wubba*!!!!! OMG DEATH!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it Cookie? I think that's her name she belongs to the girl with the papillon/sheltie named Treader.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Lizalots's Spike?

i dont think its Chance or Pandora.....


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Lizalots's Spike?
> 
> i dont think its Chance or Pandora.....


I think it might be Chance but they haven't really been around lately.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Tidus?.............


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope! Time's up. I knew it was a hard one.










Renoman's old man, Chazz


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

=/

I wouldn't have guessed that even if you showed me the original picture! I don't remember ever seeing this handsome senior before.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

What ever happened to Renoman? I remember seeing her a few times when I first joined but I haven't since then.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

She's been laying low on FB after the virus stuff started a while ago.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

No more? ...........


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll do one...


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Penny the rottie?


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope not Penny


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Carsten or Oliver?





RBark said:


> Renoman's old man, Chazz


bah I would have gotten that one...

*blames the plane for being slow*


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

It is Oliver. I couldn't resist...I just LOVE this pic of him


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

OMG I finally would have been right!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay next up...


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I sure hope that red isn't a tongue.....LOL


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Kim? (10ch)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it Puddles?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I see a standard poodle in there...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I think it might be an aussie pup??


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RaeganW said:


> Is it Puddles?


Ding Ding Ding!










Sorry for the delay...gotta keep working to put food in the bowls ya know


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone else gonna do one? I wanna play now!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

You can do one.  Or if you don't want to I can.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hopefully someone will!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

You can do one if you want.... I haven't quite figured it out yet!!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Here ya go.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if GIMP works with windows 7?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

SupaSweet777 said:


> Does anyone know if GIMP works with windows 7?


I don't know, I've been using photobucket. I have windows 7 too and haven't tried gimp.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Just bringing this back up, no guesses?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

looks like a GSD?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think there's a blue floor.....or else the dog is floating on water.....LOL


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Is it Cameron?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

A JRT? I see a small white and brown dog... I wish I knew DF dogs better!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I see a blue floor and light brown dog. LOL


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope to all. Give me a few minutes and I'll post a less distorted one.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Probably too easy now.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hallie? (10 char)


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been waiting for someone to get it! I didn't want to cheat since it was my own dog that just wouldn't be fair.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Hallie? (10 char)


Yep.


----------

